# fear of noise and thyroid??!?!



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm still new to this site and posted a few weeks back about my youngest golden and a big change in her behavior over Thanksgiving...she went after my oldest golden, Scout with an 'attack' of sorts. Both wer physcially fine but it was very scary. 

Many of you suggested a thyroid test. I have not done that yet due to travel over the holidays but am calling the vet on Monday. She did go to the vet right after the incident but the vet who saw her thought I was 'over-reacting' and b/c Sara's routine physical was fine and dandy the vet thought that the dog was just stressed over the holiday experience. I conceded to that idea and for the past few weeks Sara seemed 'back to normal'....which is another reason I thought maybe I was over-reacting and she didn't need any further tests. 

Last week we had a horrible ice storm and I was still at work when it began. Lots of wind and ice pelting the house. When I came home, she had busted through a metal child's gate (broke the safety latch/lock), destroyed a bunch of things in an area of the house they are not allowed and there were several pee and poop accidents. She was frantic when I got home. I've never seen her like that and they never have accidents. 

Last night (New Year's Eve), ONE bottle rocket (yes, only one) went off in the neighborhood and she went nuts. Shaking, whimpering and jumped up in my lap while I was in a chair. Again, I have never seen her act like this.

Could a sudden onset of fear of storms and loud noises be indicative of something physical going on? Also thyroid related? Some of her behaviors are just so sudden and unlike her usual behavior. She's always been a bit of a nervous dog in new situations but nothing like this. 

She is playing normal, eating normal, exercising, sleeping, pottying, her eyes are bright, her coat is great, her weight is nearly perfect, etc. etc.

I'm not sure what is going on but it is really worrying me. When I do call the vet, I plan to ask to see someone other than the one I saw last time (it's a clinic with 4 vets). 

Any thoughts would be much appreciated. 

I've added a picture of her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was just like you. My dog had no symptoms other than some behavioral changes and not quite as much stamina as my other dogs. A few people told me to get his thyroid tested, but I kept pushing it off. Later on, when I finally did get it tested and it came back low, I felt so bad knowing I could have fixed a problem so much earlier. 

I just had a vet tech draw the blood and spin it for me, and then I mailed it myself directly to Dr. Dodds.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Loisiana, thank you so much for replying and for those exact words. I think I've let the vet (and other people in my life) try to convince me...very well, by the way...that it is nothing. But I know my dogs pretty well. 

Once your pup was diagnosed and you started meds (which someone else here told me they are pretty cheap), was there an obvious change back to 'normal?' 

What were the behavior changes in your dog?

Someone has sent me the link to that doctor's website. I'm going to check it out...is that better than having your own vet diagnose?


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, I also forgot to add....I've been doing the prolonged 'sit' command and also the 'toy trade' (that's what I'm calling it) every day and they are doing GREAT with it. It's also been nice to reinforce some of Scout's skills and it's been giving all 3 of us something new and fun to do indoors during this crummy weather. 

Thanks, Loisiana!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Most vets will not want to medicate unless the results show to be very low (much lower than what is actually appropriate). I have heard time after time how a vet told them the results looked fine, but when results were given to Dr. Dodds she recommended medication. 

My own dog was starting to show fears of things he hadn't been scared of before, some dog aggression, and kind of going into a daze in stressful situations. He just started medication in November, so I need to go back and get him retested now to see if we're at the right dosage. But I have already seen a difference in him and I've had several people tell me how much happier he seems.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, again. I'm glad your pup is happier. So...will Dr. Dodds prescribe and ship the medicine, too? If a regular vet isn't willing to say the levels are too low or doesn't see the need to intervene medically, how do you get the meds and continually evaluate the situation?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet took the results that Dr Dodds had done and started Beau on meds. He then ran the tests afer that and adjusted them if needed. 
It sounds like she has got some fear from the loud noises. Being alone when that storm happened has probably elevated the fear form now on. My Bama used to never be scared of fireworks but since my Daisy is afraid, I think he has picked up on it. I dont know if low thyroid could cause the fear problems 
It is not a bad idea to get the thyroid done just to be on the safe side.


----------

